
Finding Cross-Lingual Syntax in Multilingual Bert - headalgorithm
http://ai.stanford.edu/blog/finding-crosslingual-syntax/
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.04511](https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.04511)

